

Ciao – iPhone app for controlling your arduino - drewda
http://bildr.org/2011/05/ciao/

======
follower
I discovered Ciao after a similar project I worked on for Android was featured
on the Make Blog: [http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2011/05/use-android-open-
ac...](http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2011/05/use-android-open-accessory-
without-android-programming.html)

Hangbag for Android enables people to create Arduino-based accessories for
Android devices that support the Open Accessory protocol (recently announced
at Google I/O) without writing Android code:
<http://www.labradoc.com/i/follower/p/android-arduino-handbag>

I released an update the other day that packages the Arduino-side as a library
and improves the API. Now you can write code like this:

    
    
        void toggleFirstLed() {  
          // ...
        }
    
        Handbag.addLabel("This is a label");        
        Handbag.addButton("Toggle Digital Pin 4", toggleFirstLed);
    

[A side observation: Easiest way to find about similar work that's been done
before is to get publicity and then someone will point out: "Oh, yes, such and
such did that here". :) ]

------
theatrus2
Cute idea. Its a great idea for remote control of quick hacks. Except for the
specific instance of working with one sketch, is there perhaps a more general
solution which could have been used? Standard communication protocols?

